# Change on my wish for a Mediterranean Tortoise



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

I am still on search for small breed hatchling or one within a yr old. (Part of the kids work on the school project is keeping how much they grow per yr etc. Anyway, I originally stated adoption and I guess it still sort of would be since what I am finding at most rescue groups are they run $25-$50 plus shipping. I can pay up to $90 for one including shipping. Again, I wish I could afford much more however, how this all happen it sort of got thrown on me and need money aside for proper indoor and outdoor housing, any vet care needed if shipment didn't go well etc.

Please anyone I need one very soon! tysm!
Vickie


----------



## Laura (Jun 12, 2013)

Do you have the enclosure built yet? Have it ready and everything need, before the animal comes.. 
and most rescues are adults.. not hatchlings.. you might need to make more changes to your 'wish'.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 12, 2013)

Where are yo located?


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Where are yo located?



Hi, Kimber! I live in NW Ohio. 




Laura said:


> Do you have the enclosure built yet? Have it ready and everything need, before the animal comes..
> and most rescues are adults.. not hatchlings.. you might need to make more changes to your 'wish'.



Yes, I am finding that out on adults compared to hatchlings or yearlings. This why I am wishing here. Yes, I have everything needed for one except substrate and food which I can get faster then it could get here. This things are sort of going to depend on what someone has available and what type is best for that breed. :shy:


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2013)

Is this solely for the kids project. Or will this be a life long pet for them too?


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Is this solely for the kids project. Or will this be a life long pet for them too?



Absolutely a lifetime pet! Actually I am so thrilled to do this I have wanted a tortoise for as long as I can remember. I also had water turtles growing up and loved them to death. (which without giving out my age was a good 35+ yrs ago). So the boys getting more and more into them and then school on top of it gives me a good excuse as to why I need one.  Rather funny story kept short though. My friends visiting our home when I was a child would always be shocked by it. We lived in the country on a 1/2 acre and they all stated it was like a mini zoo. My room would have a water turtle, canaries, Siberian dwarf hamsters, and an aquarium. My brother kept a pair of doves, a set of parakeets, salamanders and frogs. Then in the rest of the home my parents raised Brittany spaniels and I had a small black mixed breed dog. Then outside we had a small barn with several rabbits. So anyway, simply put it if I didn't have animals I would go crazy. The have been a good part of my life as long back as I can remember.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 12, 2013)

You should post pictures of a fully ready enclosure. Here is one of my stories:

I set up a 125gallon aquatic turtle tank for a special needs classroom. I had everything up and running and created a thread showing pictures. I was so excited about this project I just wanted to share it with my fellow turtle lovers  
My plan was to adopt some water turtles from a local rescue but had no candidates officially lined up. I wanted everything completely set up before hand.
A fellow TFO member from FL (I'm in CA) saw my pictures and apparently liked what he saw and liked the cause so much that he offered to ship me one of his turtles. A 4" albino RES female. I was overwhelmed by his amazing offer and accepted. He shipped her to my home and then I set her up in the class tank. The kids LOVE her, she is small and after googling some albino info I found that they aren't really cheap either. We were SUPER BLESSED and it was completely unexpected.

You never know what could happen.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> You should post pictures of a fully ready enclosure. Here is one of my stories:
> 
> I set up a 125gallon aquatic turtle tank for a special needs classroom. I had everything up and running and created a thread showing pictures. I was so excited about this project I just wanted to share it with my fellow turtle lovers
> My plan was to adopt some water turtles from a local rescue but had no candidates officially lined up. I wanted everything completely set up before hand.
> ...


That wouldn't be a bad idea. I need to get some batteries first for my digital camera though. BTW so you say your a special needs teacher? I applaud you for that........its NOT an easy job by any means. I hope your school backs you and helps you out? The reason I got home schooling my sons through K12 was our local school wasn't behind the special needs teachers and wasn't fallowing IEPs. Our son at that stage even with all his issues (Microcephaly, Global Apraxia, Mild Cerebral Palsy, and Strabismus) was well head mentally of a lot of the children. We also worked with him from a very young age with school things like writing and reading because it was incorporated into his speech and physical therapy. So he ended up wasting over 1/2 a yr being a teachers aid instead of being taught due to the lack of support she received. ( I cannot blame her for any of it they over booked the room illegally by 4 extra children, gave her only 2 part time aids, and then didn't even give the kids the physical and occupation therapies on their IEP's) The poor teacher was just beside herself trying to do it all alone.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not a special needs teacher  But I am friends with them! 
We actually just enrolled my 4 year old into a special needs preschool. He has a significant speech delay and will be with a speech pathologist. 

I'm an animal person who sets up fish tanks and now a turtle tank in classrooms. I set them up, maintain them and everyone else gets to enjoy them all day!!


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> I'm not a special needs teacher  But I am friends with them!
> We actually just enrolled my 4 year old into a special needs preschool. He has a significant speech delay and will be with a speech pathologist.
> 
> I'm an animal person who sets up fish tanks and now a turtle tank in classrooms. I set them up, maintain them and everyone else gets to enjoy them all day!!



That is so cool! Its nice to see people volunteering to help those kids and teachers out where they can. I didn't do that however, when my son was in I did throw a HUGE Christmas party for the kids and their families. Got donations from all over the place so that each and everyone would have a Christmas. That yr the one small boy had to have open heart surgery and other kids needed things that made it so the family was worried how they could afford anything. Luckily companies and stores are very good helping in that situation. Not to mention the special needs bus driver was also a professional santa out landlords at the time helped out and were part of the American Legion that donate the space. The legion also donated food and I dressed up as the sugar plum fairy.  It was so darn much fun....and to see all those kids little eyes was priceless!


----------



## 7oasty23 (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's an idea, I really feel bad that your turtle got stolen from your son, how about we start a donation to get your son a tortoise? I'd be happy to throw twenty in, and I'm sure we could raise the funds in no time.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

7oasty23 said:


> Here's an idea, I really feel bad that your turtle got stolen from your son, how about we start a donation to get your son a tortoise? I'd be happy to throw twenty in, and I'm sure we could raise the funds in no time.



Oh how sweet! I cannot thank you enough. How about this if that is what you want to do why don't you with anyone else that wants to help get together and figure out how you want to set it up? Then if all possible find one of these small hatchlings from someone on this board? Again, I am very open on exact type something like a Russian, Egyptian (which I am not holding my breath on at all to rare and way to expensive), Hermann's, or any color of Greek. I am MORE then happy to get one that doesn't have a standard pattern (an extra scute, split scute etc). Personally I might be an oddball but I think ones that are born a bit unique are special not a defected. 

Again, I cannot thank you enough that would be such a HUGE Godsend right now.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2013)

its not a hatchling. But she is a little over a year old and Captive Bred Iberia greek. She is the smaller one on the bottom of the picture. Her name is olive. If you like olive I will send her to you for your son.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

tortadise said:


> its not a hatchling. But she is a little over a year old and Captive Bred Iberia greek. She is the smaller one on the bottom of the picture. Her name is olive. If you like olive I will send her to you for your son.



How big is she she looks awful small yet? She is a VERY pretty tortoise! How much are you asking etc? TYSM!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2013)

She hit a growth spurt this spring. Shes around 5" or so. Id give her to you just pay shipping.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh wow she is bigger then I expected. Do you mind if I think on it a bit? I really wanted a tiny one to start due to his project. I know they get to this size pretty quickly thus one reason I almost hate loosing that yr for the boys to observe and do their measurements etc. I know he would love this one just as much.......just have to think. I hope you don't mind?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2013)

I dont mind at all. Its part of our mission in what we do at our organization, in situations like this. Take all the time you need. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

tortadise said:


> I dont mind at all. Its part of our mission in what we do at our organization, in situations like this. Take all the time you need.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app



I sent you a private message as well I just wasn't sure if it came out like I meant it. I imagine you never get in hatchlings do you? Also, is this one that has been rescued?


----------



## 7oasty23 (Jun 12, 2013)

That's awesome Tortadise. If you are wanting to start a fundraising thread for a hatchling, then I would suggest that a moderator get involved. We can send the money through mo or paypal to them, and they can order it for you, when the funds are raised. I'm sure one of them would be happy to do it, this is the friendliest forum I've ever been a member of.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2013)

I hatch them out. Olive I didnt but i do hatch greeks like her.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

7oasty23 said:


> That's awesome Tortadise. If you are wanting to start a fundraising thread for a hatchling, then I would suggest that a moderator get involved. We can send the money through mo or paypal to them, and they can order it for you, when the funds are raised. I'm sure one of them would be happy to do it, this is the friendliest forum I've ever been a member of.



It defiantly is! I am LOVING it even before Tortadise offered. I will have to keep pictures then posted all over here on how its growing and how it acts etc. That way in a way the whole board is involved with our project as well. Do you have any idea how to get a hold of a mod and have them take care of this? Thank you all so much!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I am a MOD. I don't feel it should be done through the forum though. The tortoise and shipping would be part of my organizations operations. If any donations are to be done I would prefer they be done from any party directly to you. This limits conflict of interest, liability, and responsibility solely on my behalf and not the forums.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Well I am a MOD. I don't feel it should be done through the forum though. The tortoise and shipping would be part of my organizations operations. If any donations are to be done I would prefer they be done from any party directly to you. This limits conflict of interest, liability, and responsibility solely on my behalf and not the forums.



I know what you mean however, if they wish with you getting one for the boys would you mind if anyone sent your group a donation?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 12, 2013)

Vickie said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am a MOD. I don't feel it should be done through the forum though. The tortoise and shipping would be part of my organizations operations. If any donations are to be done I would prefer they be done from any party directly to you. This limits conflict of interest, liability, and responsibility solely on my behalf and not the forums.
> ...



Not at all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2013)

Vickie, 
This looks like its working itself out. Good luck and let me know if anything were to change.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Vickie,
> This looks like its working itself out. Good luck and let me know if anything were to change.



Thank you Ken! I will let you know if something happens but have all hope in Kelly.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 12, 2013)

I too, believe.


----------

